# Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung



## rut49 (13. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, Teichfreunde! Möchte mir einen Schlammsauger zulegen, und bitte um Eure Tipps und Erfahrungen  !Liebe Grüße Regina


----------



## Heiko H. (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

Hi Regina,

also ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Schlammmuli der Fa. Sprick gemacht.
Der Sauger ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber dafür saugt er M.E nach besser als die meisten anderen Produkte.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mr Brain (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

GARDENA Teichschlammsauger SR 2000 

Motorleistung 1.600 W.
Max. Selbstansaughöhe 2,0 m.
5 m Saugschlauch.
2,5 m Ablaufschlauch. 

Preis ca 350€

Hallo Regina!

Das sind ein paar Infos über meinen Schlammsauger. Dieser ist echt gut und sehr kraftvoll. Hast du einen schlammigen Teich ist er damit in Null, nichts sauber. 
PS: Für mich war der Kauf allerdings eine fehlinvestition, da ich leider fast gar keinen Schlamm hatte, nur sauberen Sand. Deshalb überlege dir den Kauf gut !


----------



## Carlo (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

Hallo Regina,

hatten schon mal das Thema....guck mal.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4563

ich würde auch den SR 2000 nehmen.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

Hallo Regina,

vllt. habt ihr ja auch einen Händler bei euch in der Nähe, der eine Schlammsauger verleiht.
So hättest du auf jeden Fall erstmal die Möglichkeit diesen zu testen und kannst feststellen, ob es sich lohnt einen zu kaufen, oder in mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Abständen auszuleihen.


----------



## Koi-fan13 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

Moin moin,

würde den von oase nehmen.
Ponovac 3 heisst er 289,99 € kostet er.
Ist aber sehr gut


----------



## rut49 (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

Danke erstmal für die Infos,sehr Nett  -werde mich jetzt mal schlau machen,ob sich die hohen Anschaffungskosten auch rechnen  ,Gruß Regina


----------



## rut49 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*

Hallo, Teichfreunde! Nach den Tipps von Euch habe ich mir einen O..e Sauger bei der örtl. LHG ausgeliehen. 2Std. gesaugt und der Teich war sauber-aber nicht "lupenrein", soll er auch nicht sein, denn meine Fische sollen "wühlen" wie sie wollen und müssen sich ihr Futter selbst suchen,da sie von mir nichts bekommen! Der Preis für die Reinigung:6Euro! Da stellt sich für mich nicht die Frage: kaufen? Für den Preis kann ich mir den Sauger oft ausleihen! mlG Regina   PS: kann nicht einer von Euch mal ein bisschen Sonne bestellen?


----------



## Dodi (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*



			
				rut49 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: kann nicht einer von Euch mal ein bisschen Sonne bestellen?



Hallo Regina!

Schon geschehen - aber ob's erhört wird? 
Ich will nämlich auch Sonne und ein wenig mehr Wärme...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> GARDENA Teichschlammsauger SR 2000
> 
> Motorleistung 1.600 W.
> Max. Selbstansaughöhe 2,0 m.
> ...




Moin
der Gardena ist baugleich mit dem Oase Pondovac 3.

Was nicht stimmen kann, der Preis. Der liegt ähnlich wie der Oase bei 289 Euro, Modell 2007
Ein Unterschied, Oase gibt auf Antrag eine Garantie von 5 Jahren, das ist bei Gardena nicht möglich. 
Auf der anderen Seite könnte man das Gardena Teil eventruell ein wenig günstiger bekommen, da Oasehändler nicht mit sich handeln lassen....


----------



## lollo (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlammsauger-Bitte um Empfehlung*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> da Oasehändler nicht mit sich handeln lassen....


Hallo Ralf,

da kann ich nur empfehlen den Oasehändler zu wechseln, bei meinem erhalte ich immer einen zweistelligen % Satz Nachlass.


----------

